# History of TTF



## Idril (Apr 1, 2003)

What the background history to TTF? Who's idea, original founders, when, has it turn out as hoped, visions for the future, etc?
Just curious....


(I apologise in advance if this is covered elsewhere - so please don't shout at me)


----------



## Beorn (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *What the background history to TTF? Who's idea, original founders, when, has it turn out as hoped, visions for the future, etc?
> Just curious....
> 
> ...



TTF was originally a small sub-section of http://www.thelordoftherings.com. It still is a sub-section, it's just got a different name, and is no longer small.

Some of the members from the old board are Ciryaher, Kementari, Lantarion, Ancalagon, Talierin, and Thorin. So, they can tell you the history of that, but I'll tell you the history from the point where it moved from 'thelordoftherings.com/forums/' (or something similar to 'thetolkienforum.com'.

This incarnation of TTF was founded by Mr. Averill-Pence (Webmaster) on August 18th, 2001. Here is the oldest thread.

We've gone through at least 5 different color schemes...I think not only can it be said that it has turned out as hoped, but also that it turned out to be much more of a hit than anyone else had ever expected. We generally don't have many plans for the future, as anything can happen. The C9 is one of the few things that has been planned for a while...

What else would you like to know? I can't just spout off everything I know, as that would take a while...


----------



## Idril (Apr 3, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Frodo Baggins (May 3, 2003)

*Hosting Question*

Who do we have to thank for this wonderful site? Who hosts TTF? Also: TTF has no pop-ups or annoying flashing ads, so how is it all paid for?


----------



## Aulë (May 3, 2003)

Webmaster pays for it out of his own pocket.


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2003)

3 cheers for webmaster!!! Hip hip Hooray! Hip Hip Hooray! Hip Hip Hooray!


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 3, 2003)

You'll notice the little links at the top and bottom of the page about Tolkien books from Amazon, and TTF hats, shirts etc. WM gets a small amount of money from these, which is used to keep TTF running.


----------



## Feanorian (May 3, 2003)

Webmaster does have a couple of Tolkien related sites all of which are very nicely done. This particular one is powered by Vbulletin which is a very efficent forum provider.


----------

